# Marzocchi XC 600?



## wearyourtruth (Aug 18, 2008)

what can you tell me about this fork? apparently they decided to bring the name back in '08 or so, making google search no help...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I had one on my old kona it was great when it wasent spewing oil.... Lots of adjustment just enough fork for the time..... Btw it was 1996


----------



## nitram3k (Oct 6, 2005)

*Pre Z-1, Z-2*

I believe that was the last model year before Marzocchi came out with infamous the Z-1 and Z-2.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a couple of the earlier one that have the adjusters on the front of the legs, as mentioned above, one of the better early forks in terms of actually suspending a bike, but colander-like in their ability to leak oil.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I had one on a Kona I bought last year. It wasn't holding air, but all I had to do was replace the o-ring at the top of each leg. It's been holding air for the last 9 months or so.

I also found out that I could drop 80mm Bomber springs into each leg, and that they would fit with about a mm of preload from the top caps. Instead of 51 psi in each leg, I now run 28 psi. It actually works great. I sold the bike to a friend a couple of months ago, and it's still working fine.


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

XC-600 was first model with the barrel adjusters inline in the leg. That adjuster simply changes the orifice size inline with damping flow. Can be set to lockout, but that tended to rupture the cup seal that was under pressure when totally locked out.

Oil seals did tend to leak after a few months of use. They are still available from marz I believe, and easily replacable. They were a good fork for their time.

The XC-700 came next - no real changes, and then the Bomber series arrived, with overall improvements pretty much.

I like the idea of the spring replacement to lower pressures.

Scott


----------



## wearyourtruth (Aug 18, 2008)

awesome. thanks for the info guys. i'm not concerned what it's worth (and i know that's taboo) but its been sitting in our co-op's shop for years. if we spend the time getting the word out there, is it desirable enough that someone will actually take it an refurbish it? or would that be a futile effort on our part (as we've come to discover about a lot of forks)


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

If I wasn't on the other side of the world I'd give it a home...


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

here is some info

http://manualer.happymtb.org/marzocchi/1994%20xc600.pdf


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

That thing was a noodle, made my futureshock feel like a triple crown.


----------

